# B-25 Mitchell Diecast model: Irony



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

Last week my wife returned from a visit with her mother. She brought with her a very detailed 1/48 metal diecast B-25 Mitchell that had belonged to her father (a 20 year AF veteran now passed on). Well, she decided to bring it in her carry-on as opposed to shipping in a well packed box. After the TSA got through inspecting it and abusing it, it had one bent landing gear, a detached engine cowling and prop, and a missing engine. It goes without saying that I was very disappointed since it was such a well detailed model. I have since straightened out the landing gear and am in the process of trying to recast the missing engine from the remaining one. 

Here is the irony. *Guess what the name (i.e. the nose art) of the aircraft was?*


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Name that B-25*

By any chance it would be the "Ruptured Duck" one of the "Doolittle Raiders B-25 airships?

AZbuilder
John Davis

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

The "Ruptured Duck" -- you win the kewpie doll.


----------



## Lead Zeppelin (Aug 1, 2011)

Can you post a few pics? My grandpa was an in-flight mechanic for a B-25 and since I never got to meet him, the Mitchell has always been something special to me and my dad. Thanks.


----------

